# Shine first dove season



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Wild child had fun. She's not much on wanting to sit still in a field, but I was expecting that. The field has always been a place for her to run, and hunt birds.
I brought a clipped wing pigeon with me. 
When I could tell, she had enough of being still. I would throw the pigeon for her to retrieve. She did get to retrieve dove, and found/ retrieved one my son couldn't find. 
She chased dragonflies, and tried her luck at catching frogs in the pond. 







Picture of little miss Sunshine, and her pigeon in flight.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Gotta love when they show how to have fun! and especially with birds.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She had a blast, and dove hunted the next day too.
It's up in the air, on if she will ever be a duck hunter. She watches the skies for birds, and will retrieve from water. Just not sure if she would be happy, sitting still for that long. We will wait, and see as she matures. I hunt over happy dogs, I don't force things on them.


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

I officially pronounce those times "best dog day ever!" Good for you Shine!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

our season start has been delayed due to injury, to me, not the dogs!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope you recover quickly. 
Bet you and the redheads, are itching to get back in the fields.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis is getting out on the grouse with my friend, no room for Ruby though as he has 6 other dogs


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ruby is not going to be happy about that.
You can't sneak anything past these dogs.
How old is Ruby?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

texasred said:


> Ruby is not going to be happy about that.
> You can't sneak anything past these dogs.
> How old is Ruby?


 she's 8 now, but still very much the livewire, we'll have plenty of opportunity to get out before I go back to work though, just need to get the "all clear" to drive


----------

